# Alicante/Valencia - Spain



## UKMarbella2009

Good Afternoon.

I Just wondered if anyone had any feedback on Alicante/Valencia in Spain, when compared with the Malaga region.

Are there as many english speaking expats ?
Can you get by with English and pigeon Spanish ?
Are there decent beaches etc. ?
Is there a good social environment ?
Is there a decent (english speaking) work environment ?
Is accesibility any good e.g. flights/trains ?

Sorry, bullet list of questions there, but it saves me creating a story around it, and saves you having to read the story !

Thanks lane:


----------



## Stravinsky

UKMarbella2009 said:


> Good Afternoon.
> 
> I Just wondered if anyone had any feedback on Alicante/Valencia in Spain, when compared with the Malaga region.
> 
> Are there as many english speaking expats ?
> Can you get by with English and pigeon Spanish ?
> Are there decent beaches etc. ?
> Is there a good social environment ?
> Is there a decent (english speaking) work environment ?
> Is accesibility any good e.g. flights/trains ?
> 
> Sorry, bullet list of questions there, but it saves me creating a story around it, and saves you having to read the story !
> 
> Thanks lane:


Which actual area are you interested in. That stretch city to city is 160 kms, and theres a mixture inbetween


----------



## UKMarbella2009

*Valencia*



Stravinsky said:


> Which actual area are you interested in. That stretch city to city is 160 kms, and theres a mixture inbetween


Ok - Good Point

Valencia is the area of most interest, but I have heard very little about it (far more about Alicante). I have never been to Valencia, so any info would be appretiated


----------



## djfwells

UKMarbella2009 said:


> Ok - Good Point
> 
> Valencia is the area of most interest, but I have heard very little about it (far more about Alicante). I have never been to Valencia, so any info would be appretiated


The Valencia Province is much less tourist-orientated than the Alicante Province and has far less expat communities. As such the expats that have settled in and around the city itself have (generally) made an effort to learn the language and integrate into the wider community more than those in the Alicante Province (again, generally speaking). As you get away from the Coast less Castilian and English is spoken and the regional language of Valenciano becomes more and more the everyday language of choice.
- If you are wishing to get by with just speaking a low level of Spanish, but still want all the benefits that you have listed then I don't think that Valencia is really the place for you.


----------



## UKMarbella2009

djfwells said:


> The Valencia Province is much less tourist-orientated than the Alicante Province and has far less expat communities. As such the expats that have settled in and around the city itself have (generally) made an effort to learn the language and integrate into the wider community more than those in the Alicante Province (again, generally speaking). As you get away from the Coast less Castilian and English is spoken and the regional language of Valenciano becomes more and more the everyday language of choice.
> - If you are wishing to get by with just speaking a low level of Spanish, but still want all the benefits that you have listed then I don't think that Valencia is really the place for you.



Interesting - Is that from personal experience ?

So Alicante, is OK for non-spanish speakers ?

The problem I have is that I have got used to not 'needing' Spanish to get by, so I'm looking for locations that are used to dealing with english speakers. I have ruled out Madrid, but perhaps Barcelona ?


----------



## djfwells

UKMarbella2009 said:


> Interesting - Is that from personal experience ?
> 
> So Alicante, is OK for non-spanish speakers ?
> 
> The problem I have is that I have got used to not 'needing' Spanish to get by, so I'm looking for locations that are used to dealing with english speakers. I have ruled out Madrid, but perhaps Barcelona ?


Yes, it's from personal experience - as such I'm not saying that this is in anyway correct - just how I have found things to be after living in the area for 7 yrs.
The area I live in is almost exactly half way between the 2 cities and I spend a reasonable amount of time in each. I live in an inland village myself and my daughter is taught Valenciano at school over and above Castilian, which everybody understands, but in this area it is only used formally.
When you get to the Costa's and/or larger Towns that rely on speaking Castilian for the benefit of commerce and tourism you find that the level of English AND Castilian rises. And with that more expat communities crop up.
Given that there is a higher level of tourism in the stretch of Coast south of Oliva to past Alicante I would honestly recommend that you look in that area.
Again, I'm speaking in general terms and that is just my opinion.


----------



## stormchaser

UKMarbella2009 said:


> Good Afternoon.
> 
> I Just wondered if anyone had any feedback on Alicante/Valencia in Spain, when compared with the Malaga region.
> 
> Are there as many english speaking expats ?
> Can you get by with English and pigeon Spanish ?
> Are there decent beaches etc. ?
> Is there a good social environment ?
> Is there a decent (english speaking) work environment ?
> Is accesibility any good e.g. flights/trains ?
> 
> Sorry, bullet list of questions there, but it saves me creating a story around it, and saves you having to read the story !
> 
> Thanks lane:


Alicante/Valancia is by far much better than Malaga, there is a lot of british and scandinavian expats who live in that part of Spain,so will be much easier for you to use your english. unfortunately, spanish people speak one language , and one lnguage only , very few sepak broken english 

Malaga offers better beaches, but it's usualy crowded and not as clean as Alicante.
Valancia is just a piece of beauty, very modern city and hosts a lot of historic monuments

go for Alicante ( Ali who sings , in english) lol


----------



## Stravinsky

Well ..... I live half way between the two as well and my experience is totally differnt to djf 

Given the choice between Alicante and Valencia I would choose Valencia any day.

Are there as many english speaking expats ?
Yes. In the area of Oliva / Denia / Javea there are lots of expat groups
Can you get by with English and pigeon Spanish ?
Yes you can, but as always its best to learn some .... makes things easier!
Are there decent beaches etc. ?
Blue flag beaches around here, and beautiful countryside just inland
Is there a good social environment ?
U3A, Gandia Social Club, various groups around here
Is there a decent (english speaking) work environment ?
Heh heh ... well, I'd say in the present unemployment market I'd have to say you might struggle, but it depends what area you are working in I guess
Is accesibility any good e.g. flights/trains ?
Alicante and Valencia Airport. Train Gandia / Valencia abt €6 return. To Alicante you have to go to Denia for the train, but there are coaches also. There is a planned joining of the Alicante/Are there as many english speaking expats ?


----------



## UKMarbella2009

stormchaser said:


> Alicante/Valancia is by far much better than Malaga, there is a lot of british and scandinavian expats who live in that part of Spain,so will be much easier for you to use your english. unfortunately, spanish people speak one language , and one lnguage only , very few sepak broken english
> 
> Malaga offers better beaches, but it's usualy crowded and not as clean as Alicante.
> Valancia is just a piece of beauty, very modern city and hosts a lot of historic monuments
> 
> go for Alicante ( Ali who sings , in english) lol



Thanks, so I'll take that as two votes for Alicante

Can anyone vote for Valencia ?


----------



## UKMarbella2009

Stravinsky said:


> Well ..... I live half way between the two as well and my experience is totally differnt to djf
> 
> Given the choice between Alicante and Valencia I would choose Valencia any day.
> 
> Are there as many english speaking expats ?
> Yes. In the area of Oliva / Denia / Javea there are lots of expat groups
> Can you get by with English and pigeon Spanish ?
> Yes you can, but as always its best to learn some .... makes things easier!
> Are there decent beaches etc. ?
> Blue flag beaches around here, and beautiful countryside just inland
> Is there a good social environment ?
> U3A, Gandia Social Club, various groups around here
> Is there a decent (english speaking) work environment ?
> Heh heh ... well, I'd say in the present unemployment market I'd have to say you might struggle, but it depends what area you are working in I guess
> Is accesibility any good e.g. flights/trains ?
> Alicante and Valencia Airport. Train Gandia / Valencia abt €6 return. To Alicante you have to go to Denia for the train, but there are coaches also. There is a planned joining of the Alicante/Are there as many english speaking expats ?




Cheers Stravinsky, Good Summary


----------



## djfwells

Stravinsky, I agree - I prefer Valencia, however I believe Alicante a better choice for somebody who can't or won't or doesn't wish to learn Spanish.


----------



## stormchaser

I DO VOTE FOR VALNACIA  they fix the best paella lol


----------



## UKMarbella2009

djfwells said:


> Stravinsky, I agree - I prefer Valencia, however I believe Alicante a better choice for somebody who can't or won't or doesn't wish to learn Spanish.



Not quite as simple as that - I've had lessons and spent a lot of money on them

But I can only speak basic phrases.


This is completely useless to build a lifestyle and social network - Hence wanting to find english speaking communities.


----------



## Stravinsky

djfwells said:


> Stravinsky, I agree - I prefer Valencia, however I believe Alicante a better choice for somebody who can't or won't or doesn't wish to learn Spanish.


Well if you're comparing cities maybe you're right, although the City of Valencia is of course a wonderful place. But as I mentioned, you can get a train to anywhere down the coast to Gandia. I know people who cant speak a word of Spanish and get by fine, the major problem I guess sometimes being at the doctors. However there are english speakers available to help.

Go to Javea and you can get by with no Spanish 

If it were me I'd have to go to the middle ground. I couldnt face living in Alicante City with all the summer tourism ... whereas some of the beaches around here are not that busy in the summer.


----------



## UKMarbella2009

Stravinsky said:


> Well if you're comparing cities maybe you're right, although the City of Valencia is of course a wonderful place. But as I mentioned, you can get a train to anywhere down the coast to Gandia. I know people who cant speak a word of Spanish and get by fine, the major problem I guess sometimes being at the doctors. However there are english speakers available to help.
> 
> Go to Javea and you can get by with no Spanish
> 
> If it were me I'd have to go to the middle ground. I couldnt face living in Alicante City with all the summer tourism ... whereas some of the beaches around here are not that busy in the summer.



Cheers, some good feedback theres - Sound's like the middle ground could be a winner if speaking english is not a problem. There are a few to choose from in that area, but being two hours ferry from Ibiza, seems like a good option for the summer.


----------



## Stravinsky

UKMarbella2009 said:


> Cheers, some good feedback theres - Sound's like the middle ground could be a winner if speaking english is not a problem. There are a few to choose from in that area, but being two hours ferry from Ibiza, seems like a good option for the summer.


Yes, but you would be surprised how much that ferry costs to Ibiza!


----------



## chamunt

Valencia city or surrounding area is a brilliant place to live. I haven't spent much time in malaga, but I would def choose Valencia.

Are there as many english speaking expats ? Some, but depends where. 
Can you get by with English and pigeon Spanish ? Yes, and people are helpful so you learn fast.
Are there decent beaches etc. ? Yes
Is there a good social environment ? Fantastic
Is there a decent (english speaking) work environment ? Mainly in teaching 
Is accesibility any good e.g. flights/trains ?Yes it's very well conected


----------

